# موقع خيالي لخدمة إرسال الرسائل القصيرة وبدون إشترك



## sarah-thunder (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*اليكم أقوى المواقع لإرسال الرسائل النصية القصيرة إلى جميع الهواتف النقالة في العالم*

الموقع : www.Send20SMS.info

*الموقع سهل الاستخدام و لا يحتاج لشرح*

*اتمنى أن ينال اعجابكم...في إنتظار ردود مشجعة و شكراً*


----------

